# GIP & GIC Schibboleth Silver Cleopatra JW



## Aniscat (Jan 13, 2005)

*Best shorthair kitten 2004
#4 Best adult shorthair 2005
2# Best neuter shorthair 2006
GIP & GIC Schibboleth Silver Cleopatra JW
first junior winner British shorthair in Norway*


----------



## Nell (Apr 7, 2005)

beautiful cat! He doesn't look so keen on getting his picture taken at that moment, though.


----------



## Aniscat (Jan 13, 2005)

Cleopatra ar a "she" female  
She are not a shy cat


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Beautiful cat - congratulations on all the awards!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Mona, congradulations, I'm so happy for you, beautiful cat she is!


----------



## kapatrik (May 4, 2005)

Congratulations  Cleopatra is so beautiful :heart . I have a very soft spot in my hert for this breed (and especially silvertabbys).


----------

